# Save Big During Ryonet�s Week Four Cyber Sale!



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Save Big During Ryonet’s Week Four Cyber Sale!*

Ryonet’s Cyber Seven Weeks of Savings continues with more great specials in effect from Monday, December 11 through Sunday, December 18. Purchase a quart of water-based adhesive at a 20% discount. This eco-friendly adhesive creates a secure nonpermanent bond between the substrate and pallet during screen printing.

Also save 20% on two packs of Industrial Wipes. These wipes are great for cleaning up just about anything in a screen printing shop. Ryonet Band Members receive rewards points on both of these purchases.

New deals are coming out every Monday lasting through Sunday through Jan. 1-7.
To find out what’s on sale in the following weeks, go to https://www.screenprinting.com/cat/on-sale and follow Ryonet on Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter; or join our email list. 

Don’t delay as all deals are first come, first serve while supplies last. Please note that shipping time may vary depending on order volume.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

